# new z guy



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

hey guys just wanted to say hey and join the z forum since as of today im a proud owner of a new silver z....i absolutely love it so far...just curious about what everyone thinks the breakin period should consist of....thanks and it good to be here....john


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrates on your new Z! That is my favorite color on the Z33!  As for break in don't go over 4500 rpm and try and keep it with in 3-4k rpm. for 2500 miles also keep your speed varying after that it's smooth sailing.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

John,

out of curiosity what did they give you for your spec and how many miles were on it?

thanks


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

chrome silver or silverstone silver?


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

hey guys well blackout it was an 03 specv with all options except the fosgate stereo and it had 8500 miles on it and the dealer gave me $15400 for it...and Rama it is chrome silver


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

sweet, thanks alot.


----------

